# This is so pathetic



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

People are seriously messed up. I saw this pic in one of my other forums.

Tagging a dead deer with your gang sign? WTF people


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The total lack of respect for other peoples property, and for just basic 'right' & 'wrong' is getting to the point of anarchy........I hear people always saying "Oh, it's not any worse than in the past, it's just that the media gives us more coverage" I do not agree! The lack of respect , the 'you owe me' attitude, and just the way I hear even my own nieces and nephews rationalize their behavior, is like nothing I can ever remember being as bad as it is now! It's just makes me so sad!!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

In our town last week, someone took a box cutter to a woman's horse! Cut it hind leg really bad. I was sick about it. They did not live far from my sister and she has horses. I have to think it was personal, the woman was planning to use the horse in her wedding in just a few weeks. Also she had reported her trash being poured out of the cans all over the road a few weeks before.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

People are really sick if they will resort to molesting people's animals. There is a lot of disrespectfulness and worse in the world. Just recently in my area two people have been killed in fights. A woman's dismembered body was found in places about 30-40 miles apart. Police just arrested the woman the victim shared an apartment with in Brooklyn. Someone threw a kitten out a car window and people found a shih-tzu mix in an abandoned home. The took more than five pounds of matted hair off the poor little thing.

On a brighter note though, I have had a wonderful email conversation going with one of my students from my spring class (about sad stuff as her father passed recently, but it has been nice to connect with her in a nurturing way). My agility private trainer is turning 21 later this summer. she is going to Las Vegas to celebrate, but get this, with her older brothers and their girlfriends and one good friend of her own. I don't think this trip will be loaded with must stay in Vegas happenings. My older niece just graduated from high school and at the party my brother and SIL threw for her I had a nice conversation with her friends who were there about what their college plans are. They all are terrific young people going to great schools, including Mt. Holyoke (my niece) and a friend going to Cornell (my graduate alma mater).


----------

